# [SOLVED] Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

I installed windows 7 with boot loader and now I am wondering how I can get rid of it since I uninstalled windows 7.
How I can do that?


----------



## police340 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.*

I am loooking for the same answer. Thank you.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.*

Edit the Boot.ini file. 
What you have to do is edit it manually. There are two ways of doing that:
1) Right click My Computer, select Properties, then go to Advanced Tab, then to "System startup, system failure and debugging information" Settings. There you can see an Edit button, that will take you to the boot.ini file.
2) Open My computer, go to Tools Menu, Folder Options and the View tab. Scroll down and select "Hide protected operating system files(Recommended), and select Yes. Then go to your OS partition (probably C:\), and you will find boot.ini.

It should look like this:

CODE
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(1)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Windows 7..." /fastdetect


Make sure that, before you change anything, click Save As... and save it with a new name, so you have a backup in case something goes wrong. Once you save it with a new name, delete the row that calls for Windows 7 instalation, and save it with name "boot.ini". Restart the system and you should see the difference. In case something goes wrong, just go back to C:\, delete the boot.ini file you recently created and rename the old file with this name.

There shouldn't be any problems. Good luck.


----------



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.*

I tried editing boot.ini at start but it doesn't work like with vista.
I got just windows xp in my boot.ini.
Seems like windows 7 installed some kind of new boot loader.
Any other ways?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.*

Hello shadovraven

Download, install and run EasyBCD in Windows XP - not in Windows 7.

Start the program > click Manage Bootloader, then Uninstall the Windows 7 Bootloader (use to restore XP) 

The click "Write MBR".

.


----------



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.*

Works perfect, thanks for help Dunedin.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Disabling or deleting windows 7 boot loader.*

You are welcome shadovraven :smile:

.


----------

